# aiuto wpa_supplicant!!(risolto)

## mack1

Ciao il problema è che non riesco a connettermi all'ap che è configurato con wpa-psk,filtro mac ed ha il broadcast dell'essid disabilitato.

Ho una scheda USR805410 che viene riconosciuta da ndiswrapper:

```
Hplin ~ # ndiswrapper -l

usr11g : driver installed

```

All'inserimento della scheda:

```
pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

yenta EnE: chaning testregister 0xC9, 04 -> 04

ndiswrapper: driver usr11g (U.S. Robotics,06/28/2004,6.0.1.6) loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 5

wlan0: ethernet device 00:c0:49:d6:e0:a5 using NDIS driver: usr11g, version: 0x5000200, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'TNET1130', 104C:9066.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

La configurazione di /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="miossidl"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

# pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=TKIP

# group=CCMP TKIP

#psk="<password in formato testo>"

        psk=mia passwd 

}

# l'esempio è per una cossesione WPA1, se ti connetti ad una WPA2 cambia i parametri pairametri pairwise group sostituendo quelli commentati

```

Configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net:

```

##For dhcp

#modules=( "dhcpcd" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # Timeout dopo 10 secondi

#dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis" # Ottiene solo un indirizzo

#config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )

##wireless configurations with wpa

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-usr11g"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-usr11g -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

config_wlan0( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10" # Timeout dopo 10 secondi

dhcp_wlan0="release nodns nontp nonis" # Ottiene solo un indirizzo

mode_wlan0="auto"

```

Risultato /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 :

```
 

Starting wlan0

 Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

/sbin/wpa_supplicant: invalid option -- s

wpa_supplicant v0.5.7

Copyright (c) 2003-2006, Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi> and contributors

This program is free software. You can distribute it and/or modify it

under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 2.

Alternatively, this software may be distributed under the terms of the

BSD license. See README and COPYING for more details.

This product includes software developed by the OpenSSL Project

for use in the OpenSSL Toolkit (http://www.openssl.org/)

usage:

  wpa_supplicant [-BddehLqquvwW] [-P<pid file>] [-g<global ctrl>] \

        -i<ifname> -c<config file> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] [-p<driver_param>] \

        [-b<br_ifname> [-N -i<ifname> -c<conf> [-C<ctrl>] [-D<driver>] \

        [-p<driver_param>] [-b<br_ifname>] ...]

drivers:

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  prism54 = Prism54.org driver (Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver (old; use wext with Linux 2.6.13 or newer)

  wired = wpa_supplicant wired Ethernet driver

options:

  -b = optional bridge interface name

  -B = run daemon in the background

  -c = Configuration file

  -C = ctrl_interface parameter (only used if -c is not)

  -i = interface name

  -d = increase debugging verbosity (-dd even more)

  -D = driver name

  -g = global ctrl_interface

  -K = include keys (passwords, etc.) in debug output

  -t = include timestamp in debug messages

  -h = show this help text

  -L = show license (GPL and BSD)

  -p = driver parameters

  -P = PID file

  -q = decrease debugging verbosity (-qq even less)

  -u = enable DBus control interface

  -v = show version

  -w = wait for interface to be added, if needed

  -W = wait for a control interface monitor before starting

  -N = start describing new interface

```

Ciao e grazie in anticipoLast edited by mack1 on Mon Aug 13, 2007 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

il file /etc/conf.d/net per me è sbagliato.

hai inserito i comandi di wpa_supplicant che vengono gestiti in maniera automatica dagli script di init.

almeno, io ai tempi l'avevo configurato così. Ora ho NetworkManager che sotto alcuni punti di vista è molto più comodo su un notebook.

altra cosa: io ho sempre avuto problemi con gli essid nascosti. prova a metterlo visibile e togliere il filtro sul mac address. una volta che tutto funziona sei sempre a tempo a rimetterli.

----------

## 102376

ma io proverei con la configurazione classica,

wpa_supplicant -Dwext ora non ricordo la sintassi e non ho il pc portatile sotto mano.

cmq batti in una shell wpa_supplicant e alla fine c'è la riga su come scriverla

----------

## mack1

Ciao Ic3M4n avevi ragione  :Razz: (adesso mi collego anche con ssid broadcast disabilitato,  filtro mac e wpa  :Cool:  ) :però ho dovuto modificare sia /etc/conf.d/net:

```

##wireless configurations with wpa

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10" # Timeout dopo 10 secondi

dhcp_wlan0="release nodns nontp nonis" # Ottiene solo un indirizzo

```

sia wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="miossid"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk=miapasswd

}

```

@zocram l'avevo provata ma non fungeva  :Wink: 

Grazie dell'aiuto 

Ciao   :Cool: 

----------

